# Velogames...Classics Competition now open



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

The RBR League should still be in effect:

League Name:	RBR Fantasy League
League Code: 02143445

BTW....I SUCK at picking teams, but like to play


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

Had fun in the Paris-Nice one and scored a top ten. I'm in again.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

In. After a good Paris-Nice and mediocre Tirreno Adriatico, let's hope for better here.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

not showing up yet but I think I joined...and I think I'll lose horribly.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I go by the names that sound the coolest. So, go ahead and consider my fantasy league team to be the random control...and hope you do better than Team Smegma.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for getting it started Wookie.

I did alright last year so I guess I'll go for it again.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Wookiebiker said:


> The RBR League should still be in effect:
> 
> League Name:	RBR Fantasy League
> League Code: 02143445
> ...


In...


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

in, and like usual, will do horrendous.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

I am in and will likely be hanging around the bottom of the ladder


----------



## radiocraig (Jan 26, 2011)

just signed up....this could be fun, or ill lose interest after submitting this post, we shall see...

this is my first year watching cycling (other than TDF highlights). I have never been into pro sports but this looks fun

(this time i posted in the right thread)


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

LostViking said:


> Mearsk Lego is back to play!
> 
> Anyone define the (msr) next to some of the names - riding in Milan San Remo, only riding in Milan San Remo?


I think that means starting Milan San Remo. They'll probably update as more of the classics come along.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Mearsk Lego is back to play!

Anyone define the (msr) next to some of the names - riding in Milan San Remo, only riding in Milan San Remo?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

You can go to the rider list and it shows what races they are planning on racing out of the next three big ones (a check mark for racing, a "?" for not sure and an "X" for not racing).


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

In. Teambonk.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Boom, 3rd place.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Second. Glad I threw Gerrans in there just as filler.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> Second. Glad I threw Gerrans in there just as filler.


I took out Cancellara for Cavendish...Smart move on my part :mad2:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Wookiebiker said:


> I took out Cancellara for Cavendish...Smart move on my part :mad2:


Knowing Cav quit TA I knew he had no place on my MSR team.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I got rid of Cancellara for Sagan and Nibali for Ballan. At least I got some points from both of them.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Complete ignorance books me 8th...


----------



## radiocraig (Jan 26, 2011)

i know nothing and it shows...but at least I am not last


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

robdamanii said:


> Second. Glad I threw Gerrans in there just as filler.


I got completely shut out for MSR. And I didn't even choose Cav, lolz.

I saw Garrans and almost took him. But then I thought, what has he done lately other than talk a good game?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

radiocraig said:


> i know nothing and it shows...but at least I am not last


Mid-pack and under the radar...hopeing for a better dwar this time.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow....a whopping 12 points earned at MSR.

Don't forget to edit your teams before tomorrow's race!


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

Did i miss the deadline to join a league/race if i just registered today? Having difficulty finding links to join leagues/races...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay - someone please explain - when I make a transfer - does my team lose any points scored by the transfered out rider or do those remain with my team? If those points are lost, this would totally change my take on transfers. I would not be able to shift out any heavy-hitters as I would lose thier points - even if they are not in the next race.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

58 points at DDV thanks to Chavanel, Pozzato and De kort made up for a less than impressive MSR score.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Ha! My MSR team did well enough at DDsomethin to move me up to 7th!


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

E3 Prijs tomorrow. Don't forget to have those teams ready to go.

I actually scored points for DdV - Thanks Niki!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Changes made...I'm ready to hold onto my mid pack placing


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

Changes made, maybe I can move up to midpack, I've not done well the first two


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Gent-Wevelgem*

Gent-Wevelgem was good to me. Top four finishers were on my team and spring-boarded me from 9th place to 3rd (2nd loser) place on our RBR podium! (think my change of jersey was lucky!  )

Pleased and shocked - waiting for the other proverbial riding shoe to fall.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

LostViking said:


> Gent-Wevelgem was good to me. Top four finishers were on my team and spring-boarded me from 9th place to 3rd (2nd loser) place on our RBR podium! (think my change of jersey was lucky!  )
> 
> Pleased and shocked - waiting for the other proverbial riding shoe to fall.


My team did better today...up to 7th...which is better than mid pack...which means bad things are ahead for Cancellera, Sagan, Freire, Haussler, Chavenell and a few others  :mad2:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Somehow I'm hanging happily in 2nd.

I'm coming to get you Sylint!


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> Somehow I'm hanging happily in 2nd.
> 
> I'm coming to get you Sylint!


Yeah, you took a huge chunk out of my lead. I'm concerned now. Except for Terpstra, I've had the winner in each race so far.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Just missed out on a podium - congrats to the top three!


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, 11th of 22 ain't too horrible i guess. I put my money on Gilbert, Andy Schleck, and Freire for the Ardennes... I should've picked Tommy V and Purito.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Finished 5th...my highest finish an RBR fantasy league ever 

Next up...The Giro (I believe) :thumbsup:


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes! Took the top spot. Thank you Tommy Voeckler! Thank you Boonen, thanks to the rest of y'all for playing. :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, looking forward to the Giro on many levels!

As I recall, the Fantasy Giro was good to me last year - perhaps I'll make a podium finish this time?
Can't wait to get that game rolling.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

bah, held the lead for awhile, but burned up all my trades too early and had nothing left for the end run.

Was decent fun! Thanks.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

Took the final podium spot, thanks to picking the podium for L-B-L. Much fun.

Good luck to everyone on the Giro!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Sylint said:


> bah, held the lead for awhile, but burned up all my trades too early and had nothing left for the end run.
> 
> Was decent fun! Thanks.


Yeah I thought you had it tied-up, Sylint. I was just hopeing to hold on to my second podium, alas...

But that transfer thing really made strategic planning - saving transfer slots - a big part of the game. At times, I had to sit still and let my team from the last race sit on as I knew I would need to save atleast a couple of transfers for the final push. 

Overall, I think the transfer option was a great addition - doubt that will be an option at the Giro / Tour / Veulta though.


----------

